# Young Ape Unmasked & Undeterred



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Despite Savor the Stick recently unmasking himself to reveal he is, in fact, THE Young Ape, he decides to continue his carnage and blast me YET AGAIN! And no, these aren't bombs 5 & 6 (of 7). They're bombs 5 and 5A. Kevin's one of those highly anal retentive types that feels the need to send a whole extra package if he forgets anything. Can't just save it for next time -- nooooooooooo. He forgot the friggin' Blow Pops [not pictured], so he needed to send those AND add additional smokes.









Bro, you are so damn lucky my current situation is what it is. But Grace will find a job -- probably soon -- and then you're on the clock. The sky will blacken. The air will chill. And you will know how I roll.

Until then, have a great weekend!


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

:tu 

It's always good seeing Vin gettingvsmacked around!


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

you got beat down, twice. I haven't seen a beating like that sense my Friend bob got beat with a whiffle ball bat by his younger sister.
but nice hit by the way.


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Come on AL bring out the funny guys!


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

:tuNice indeedy!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Vin....why is everyone pickin on ya??:r:r:tu:tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang nice hit. Really!!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Another Mass beat down. let me know if you need a little help with the Young Ape.... I have many a cigar.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Young Ape solid hit Pal!





LTBHTF!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

I cant see the pic

Oh well I am sure the was lots of blow pops and crazy colorful notes involved. Also probably a few great sticks:tu

Great hit STS. 

Enjoy the sticks and make sure Lauren gets the candy this time Vin.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

ja3480 said:


> Young Ape solid hit Pal!
> 
> _LTBHTF_!
























:r:r


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Another hit on Vin whats going on here


----------



## Savor the Stick (May 15, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Despite Savor the Stick recently unmasking himself to reveal he is, in fact, THE Young Ape, he decides to continue his carnage and blast me YET AGAIN! And no, these aren't bombs 5 & 6 (of 7). They're bombs 5 and 5A. Kevin's one of those *highly anal retentive* types that feels the need to send a whole extra package if he forgets anything. Can't just save it for next time -- nooooooooooo. He forgot the friggin' Blow Pops [not pictured], so he needed to send those AND add additional smokes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Hey Vinny,

Just learned from the Master, and putting it to good use.

Ah Vin...you sound tense...do you think a few more cigars might calm you down???

What would you like?

Well let me know.



STS** :ss:ss:ss*
*Oh yeah, 
when you get up from your nap see about re-posting that Pic. It didn't come through for me either. 
*


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

rwhit37 said:


> Come on AL bring out the funny guys!


I agree!!! It can't be ! A thread that Vin put up here without Al's funny guys! It's a hit by Young ape Al!!

Bump for Al!!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I love seeing Vin being smacked around.


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice, BOOM!! :tu :tu:


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

you its wrong to say that one ape is another apes Biotch, but in this case its just stating the truth. :bn

I mean if you two were in prison Vinn would have the bottom bunk as BamBam says.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Nope no Alcon this time. This has gone to a whole other level.

This relationship has blossomed into something else.

Vin and The Yong Ape share a tender moment:


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh my God, I love it. Al you are *King* of the thread slams. The rest are just poor imitators of the Master.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Savor the Stick said:


> *...do you think a few more cigars might calm you down??? *
> 
> *What would you like? *


Vin likes Tats, Pie and hookers.
If you could arrange that, I'm pretty sure he could die a happy man.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Nope no Alcon this time. This has gone to a whole other level.
> 
> This relationship has blossomed into something else.
> 
> Vin and The Yong Ape share a tender moment:


Al that is to much right there!!!


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

shilala said:


> Vin likes Tats, Pie and hookers.
> If you could arrange that, I'm pretty sure he could die a happy man.


HOOKERS my goodness man ! That would be a sin! :mn


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

Way to give hime the ol' one - two punch!!:ss


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Nope no Alcon this time. This has gone to a whole other level.
> 
> This relationship has blossomed into something else.
> Vin and The Yong Ape share a tender moment:


Al!!!! You're the Man!!!! :r


----------

